# 2013 TCR Advanced SL: loose press-fit BB cups



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

Got this bike slightly used last October. It came with Ultegra but I moved my Campy Record 11-speed components from my Look 565 to the TCR and put the Ultegra on the Look. Really love the TCR but have had a problem with the Campy BB86 press-fit cups loosening (I have the Record Ultra-Torque crankset with the bearings pressed onto the half-spindle of each crank arm). The recommendations I've seen in the bike forums was to use Loctite 641, which I did the last time, and seemed to work pretty well for a while, but the knock and play in the BB returned. I contacted Giant and was advised to follow Specialized specs (http://http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000038253_R1.pdf and reinstall the cups with 3M DP420 2-part epoxy. Unfortunately none of the LBSs have any and I have a ride in the mountains coming up this weekend. So, I have 2 questions. First, does this epoxy fix sound like a good idea? I generally equate using epoxy adhesive to welding, but apparently the DP420 can be removed, with some difficulty. Does anyone have alternative solutions (Loctite or other gap-fillers/adhesives) that may be less problematic than epoxy? Thanks for any advice. And did I mention that I really hate press-fit BBs?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

No. The epoxy "fix" is a horrible idea. Yes, horrible is the right word.

What's the bottom bracket standard? Is there a Praxis Works bottom bracket or Enduro Torqtite bottom bracket that will work for you?

641 is junk. If you use loctite, you'll need to use the activator the 7649 I think it is, and then probably the 609. It cures in seconds so you need to have the cups in the press and everything ready to go. Drip and press immediately. The 680 I think it is is the strongest but shouldn't be needed.

I would strongly suggest a threaded bottom bracket if one is made. If not I'd switch groupsets just to have one in the frame. I would avoid anything press-fit at all costs.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I did indicate in the initial post that the bottom bracket in the TCR Advanced is BB86. And unfortunately Praxis doesn't make a conversion for BB86 for Campy. Agree that press fit (or slip fit in my case!) should be avoided but that is the direction Giant went and I must now follow.


----------



## vassili (Jan 9, 2006)

oldroadie_nc said:


> Thanks for the reply. I did indicate in the initial post that the bottom bracket in the TCR Advanced is BB86. And unfortunately Praxis doesn't make a conversion for BB86 for Campy. Agree that press fit (or slip fit in my case!) should be avoided but that is the direction Giant went and I must now follow.


Hi. I have the same problems, and for me gluing the cups with the 641 do the trick. But this not solve the problem with crank play and knock. The campy press fit cups are bad design and this cause the play. The play is from the gap between drive side crank bearing and the retaining clip that is insert in the drive side cup. With the time, while crank play, the bearings hit the cups from inside and this cause the cups to extract, even if they are firmly glued. So i need to stop the crank play. My mechanic find some thin washers from the inwards of old mtb shimano shifters, that almost perfectly match the shape and size of the campy spring washer. So we add this washers until play disappears /we fill the gap between bearing and retaining clip/. After that it is not play and all problems solved. 

You may have good luck with this adapter mr-ride CNC BB Bottom Bracket BB86 frame adapter Campagnolo Ultra Torque Black | eBay

mr-ride CNC BB Bottom Bracket BB86 frame adapter Campagnolo Ultra Torque 

Next time i will try it. It look very good design and you can use a spacer between the cup and the frame if this is necessary to stop the play.

PS Sorry for my English


----------

